# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Акция "Чистый Июнь" - не будем платить убийцам животных

## Vелес

Палачи, убийцы животных увольняются нами. Весь июнь их их работа оплачиваться нами не будет!




Принять участие в Акции: http://youryoga.org/post/clear_earth_cont.htm

----------

